

Is Google losing it? - aitoehigie

Like Fred Wilson said, Google is no longer innovative, the last innovative product that came out of google which was home grown was Gmail in 2004, since then others have been startup's they acquired. The newest evidence to that hypothesis is boutiques.com
======
eddieparker
Losing?

